# JSF erstes Beispiel



## Spin (4. Okt 2009)

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Beispiel</title>
</head>
<body>
<h3>Taile/Huefte - Verhaeltnis beim Mann</h3>
<% 
float taille = 
	Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("t"));
   float huefte = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("h"));
   if(taille/huefte >1) {
   %>
   <p> Diaet ist angesagt</p>
   <%} 
   else {%>
   <p> akzeptabel</p>
   <%} %>
</body>
</html>
```


Hallo Leute mir wird folgender Fehler ausgegeben:


```
type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /example.jsp at line 13

10: <h3>Taile/Huefte - Verhaeltnis beim Mann</h3>
11: <% 
12: float taille = 
13: 	Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("t"));
14:    float huefte = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("h"));
15:    if(taille/huefte >1) {
16:    %>
```


Ähm nochrmaller weise bräuchte ich ja nen Exceptionhandling und nen import.

Aber mein Buch Java Server Pages 2.0 beschreibt, dass es so lauffähig sein müsste.
Wie kann ich das Problem beheben  grüße


----------



## Spin (4. Okt 2009)

Ok , hat sich erledigt !

Bin jetzt weiter , nen Buch von 2004 macht nur ärger :/


----------



## MrWhite (5. Okt 2009)

Du meinst, JSF macht nichts als Ärger *g*

Mit .NET wäre das nicht passiert *g* (ernst gemeint)


----------



## vogella (8. Okt 2009)

Ein (relativ) aktuelles JSF Tutorial findest Du hier: JavaServer Faces (JSF) with Eclipse - Tutorial


----------



## Prismapanda (12. Okt 2009)

mal abgesehen davon, dass wohl JSP gemeint ist XD


----------

